# Sturm Ruger Says it Can't Keep Up with Orders



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Shares of Sturm Ruger & Co. (RGR: 47.19, -0.74, -1.54%) soared as much as 9% on Thursday after the gun maker said first-quarter orders were so strong the company is temporarily suspending new orders.
The Southport, Conn., company said it received orders for more than one million units in the first three months of 2012.
The shares were up $3.29, or 7.8%, at $45.59 in Thursday [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]trading[/COLOR][/COLOR].
CEO Michael O. Fifer said in a statement late Wednesday that retailer programs initiated by the company were successful in attracting orders from larger gun retailers and independent wholesale distributors.
“Despite the company's continuing successful efforts to increase production rates, the incoming order rate exceeds our capacity to rapidly fulfill these orders. Consequently, the company has temporarily suspended the acceptance of new orders,” Fifer said in the statement.
Sturm Ruger hopes to be accepting orders again by the end of May, the company said.
Shares of the company’s rival gun manufacturer Smith & Wesson (NASDAQ:SWHC) have risen in sympathy, surging more than 12% to a 5-year high. The [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]stock[/COLOR][/COLOR] was recently up 88 cents, or 12.7%, at $7.78.

Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/industri...ruger-shares-jump-on-1q-orders/#ixzz1pxBudAhx


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Same thing happened with DPMS after Obama was elected. Everbody was looking for an AR-15.....same thing here. Fear + Tax Refunds = No time like the present


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Above sounds about right. This next 2 quarters should be good for gun shops.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

I sure missed the BOAT on this one, can remember when RGR was selling for around $6.00 a while back?
Also SWHC is kicking good at around $7.50 and it was around $20.00 a share also a while back.
Should we be buying or did we done miss the boat? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Just goes to show that you can still build Krap designs and the general public will continue to buy! I'm in the wrong business. Anyone want to spot me the cash to start up a gun manufacturing company? Or just simply buy my designs? Anybody?


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Sad thing is, compared to Kel-tec and Diamondback, ruger is like a lamboghini compared to a fiero


I dont see how people keeping buying crap-tec and diamondbacks, rugers work well and are worth the $250 -300 price point, but not worth anymore than that.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Ruger has come out with several new guns in response to demand from customers. They came back out with the SP-101 in .22 LR and from what I hear there's a backlog of orders for their new 1911. 
I own several Rugers and have never had a problem. They make a good firearm at a price that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Ruger has come out with several new guns in response to demand from customers. They came back out with the SP-101 in .22 LR and from what I hear there's a backlog of orders for their new 1911.
> I own several Rugers and have never had a problem. They make a good firearm at a price that doesn't break the bank.



+1, Great guns, always have been and I have owned many, never a problem.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am Ruger nut they make some good firearms that perform well! I have been trying to get my hands on SR1911, they are selling way above the msrp. Which new guns usually sell below msrp. Guess I will wait a little while longer...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I own three Rugers. I find Rugers to be aesthetically displeasing and ugly. It is as if their guns have no soul. In my experience they are purely utility tanks.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The new SR22 pistol is a step up from the Walther P22, just like the LCP is to the P3AT and the LC9 is to the PF9. Lately, Ruger has been adopting the designs of others rather than starting from scratch -- and it is working well for them.

My wife likes her LC9 and I am thinking about adding the SR22 pistol to the collection for myself.

I honestly have plenty of guns -- my focus up until the election will be continuing to increase my stock of ammunition. You can bet a post-election price surge and shortage if BHO is re-elected. Also, I think the administration's gun control agenda will use ammuntion as a means to regulate and control. No ammo - and guns become clubs...


----------

